# الحسد و العين و الربط



## +GOSPEL OF TRUTH+ (6 مايو 2010)

*سلام و نعمه يا جماعه

اخباركم ايه

انا بصراحه وحشني اني اسئل اسئله في قسم الاسئله و بصراحه كدا عندي سؤال مهم جدا جدا شاغل بالي و مخوفني اوي

الا و هو الحسد و العين

و ان عين شخص ممكن تربطك عن فعل كل حاجه

يا تري ايه راي المسيحيه في الموضوع دا بجد

لان انا في البيت قالولي جايز تكوني محسوده جدا او مربوطه لذلك مافيش ولا حاجه هتم ليكي في حياتك بعد الحسد و الربط دا

و ماما قعدت تلح عليا اقري المعوذتين و قل هو الله احد و رشي ميه بملح و كدا و حاجات غريبه جدا

زعقت فيها و قولت لها دا عمل الشيطان حرام عليكي هوا انا هخرج الشيطان بالشيطان

و في نفس الوقت انا فعلا حاسه انه الحسد و العين عمالين يدمروا حياه الناس و مالهمش حل

ما راي المسيحيه بالكلام دا و نتوقي العين ازاي

بجد بجد نفسي الاقي طريقه عشان اثبت لهم عندي انه الحسد و العين و كدا جنون من الشيطان و ان الايات دي بتزود الحسد ولا تنقصه لاني دخلت في خلاف مع امي في البيت بسبب الموضوع دا

هيا فاكراني مجنونه او مش مؤمنه اني برفض فعل الموضوع دا و في نفس الوقت انا مؤمنه بالموضوع دا و خايفه اتضرب عين تلو العين و مش لاقيه حل و مش معقول ابدا بعد ايماني بالمسيح اروح الجأ لاشياء اخري لم اعد اؤمن بها بعد

بجد مش عارفه اعمل ايه

اتمني حد يكون فهم انا قصدي ايه بالظبط

لاني نفسي فعلا اتوقي شر الحسد الي بيدمر الحياه و بيوقف اي خير بيجي للبني ادم

مصرين عندي ان القرأن بيبطل الحسد و انا لم اعد اؤمن بذلك الشئ 

يا تري الحسد في المسيحيه بيبطل ازاي

اتمني عدم دخول المسلمين بالموضوع عشان اكون واضحه و صريحه من الاول مع احترامي يعني

سلام و نعمه المسيح معاكم*


----------



## besm alslib (6 مايو 2010)

*للامانه انا هقولك رايي   برغم اني مش بامن بالعين ومش بحب الافكار دي بس انا في  موقف شفتو بعيني بس مش هقولو من باب كتب مسيحيه او لاهوت *

*لان معرفتي على ادي زي مبيقولو*

*بس اللي فاكرا ان زمان اخوي كان لسا صغير وكان بيجنن ولا يزال هههههههههه في مره روحنا زياره بيت جدي كعادتنا و اجو ناس زياره *

*المهم بعدها اخوي صارت حرارتو 40 وما كانت تنزل برغم ان ودوه المشفى وادولو حقن وما كان في فايده*

*بالاخر في صاحبت ماما جابت وحده قالتلها خليها تصلي على راسو *

*وفعلا كانت بتقول كلام انا مفهمتوش بس للعلم هي كانت مسيحيه *

*بعدها مباشره اخوي خف وبقى كويس اوي قالتلها يومها انها كانت عين *




*بس في مره سمعت انهم بيصبو رصاص مار الياس عشان الحسد *


*وللاسف مش هعرف افيدك كتير بالموضوع** لان معلوماتي فيه على ادي *​*

*


----------



## اليسوس أنستى (6 مايو 2010)

اخت gospel of truth  سلام المسيح معك 
يجب ان تفرقي بين خطية الحسد و بين حسد العين  
 
*فخطية الحسد : *موجوده 
منذ حسد إبليس للإنسان الأول ، ومن أخواتها : الحقد والكراهية والغيرة الشريرة من نجاح الغير ........ الخ ، ولما تصبح تلك الأخوات مزمنة تتحول إلى حسد !! . 
ولكن المسيحية لا  تؤمن بما يسمى _" _*حسد العين*_"_
( ضربة العين التى تُقسم الحجر ) ، وترفض المثل العامى " عضة أسد ولا نظرة حسد " !! 
فمن غير المعقول ان يعلق الله مصائر بعض الناس على النظرة الشريرة للأخرين لهم . 

وترفض المسيحية ايضاً فكرة " *المكتوب على الجبين *" ، " *والحظ *" ، " *والنصيب *" 
فالإنسان " *مخير *" فى كل أعماله ، والذى يزرعه الإنسان اياه يحصد ،  " والله لا  يجرب أحد بالشرور " طوبى للرجل الذى يحتمل  التجربه ( يع 1 : 12 ) ، وعلى أساس حريته يتحدد مصيره الأبدى ،  على ضوء أعماله الشريرة أو الصالحة .
ارجو ان اكون قد افدتك 
سلام المسيح معك .


----------



## +GOSPEL OF TRUTH+ (6 مايو 2010)

> ولكن المسيحية لا  تؤمن بما يسمى _" _*حسد العين*_"_
> ( ضربة العين التى تُقسم الحجر ) ، وترفض المثل العامى " عضة أسد ولا نظرة حسد " !!
> فمن غير المعقول ان يعلق الله مصائر بعض الناس على النظرة الشريرة للأخرين  لهم .



اه هي دي الي بسئل عليها

سلام


----------



## Twin (6 مايو 2010)

*سلام ونعمة للكل*

*أخت تروث الموضوع مهم وهناك الكثير من الكتب التي تتكلم عن الحسد فممكن تدوري وهتلاقي .... بس أنا حابب أقولك*

*الحسد كحسد موجود بالمسيحيه *
*وبصلاه الشكر التي تصليها الكنيسه والمؤمنين يومياً نقول ....*
*من أجل هذا نسأل و نطلب من صلاحك يا محب البشر, إمنحنا أن نكمل هذا اليوم المقدس و كل أيام حياتنا بكل سلام مع خوفك. كل حسد و كل تجربة و كل فعل الشيطان و مؤامرة الناس الأشرار, و قيام الأعداء الخفيين و الظاهرين, إنزعها عنا و عن سائر شعبك و عن موضعك المقدس هذا.*​ 
*وفي الكتاب المقدس ذكر الحسد كثيراً ....*
*فبطرس الرسول يحذر ويقول ....*
[q-bible] 
فَاطْرَحُوا كُلَّ خُبْثٍ وَكُلَّ مَكْرٍ وَالرِّيَاءَ وَالْحَسَدَ وَكُلَّ مَذَمَّةٍ
[/q-bible]
*ويقول الرسول بولس ...*
[q-bible] 
فَاطْرَحُوا كُلَّ خُبْثٍ وَكُلَّ مَكْرٍ وَالرِّيَاءَ وَالْحَسَدَ وَكُلَّ مَذَمَّةٍ
[/q-bible]
*فالحسد موجود ويحذرنا منه الكتاب المقدس وكله من الشرير*​ 

*وفي الأمثال يقول الحكيم ...*
[q-bible] 
اَلْغَضَبُ قَسَاوَةٌ وَالسَّخَطُ جُرَافٌ وَمَنْ يَقِفُ قُدَّامَ الْحَسَدِ؟ 
[/q-bible] 
*فالحسد موجود وله فاعليته ولكن .....*
*له فاعليه علي غير المؤمن والذي يؤمن به وبعمله عليه*​ 
*وقد يسري الحسد أيضاً علي المؤمنين أيضاً ولكن بسماح من الله كما حدث في قصه أيوب البار لتقويه وتشديه وفحصه ولكن بالنهايه يري الخير أضعاف*​ 
*فالحسد موجود وفعله موجود ولكن لكل من يؤمن به وبعمله ويرفض الله ورعايته*

*وليكون بركه *​*سلام ونعمه*​


----------



## tasoni queena (6 مايو 2010)

الحسد فى المسيحية هو انك تتمنى زوال نعمة معينة من شخص

ولكن ملقهاش تأثيرررررررر

العين تفلق الحجر والكلام ده مش موجود​


----------



## SALVATION (6 مايو 2010)

_تصدقى بقى متابع معاكى _
_علشان انا كمان مش عارف الصراحة_
_بيجيلى احساس ان لما بكون بعيد عن ربنا بيتم فيه الحسد  لكن لو مع ربنا معتقدش ان فى حاجة هتأثر فيه_​


----------



## اليسوس أنستى (6 مايو 2010)

ههههههههههه  راحت عليك يا حبيبي
على فكرة في اعضاء كتير بيحسدوك على لونك الغريب الوحش ده 
والشغلة مش شغلة الوان ( راحت علي كمان )  انا برتاح كتير وقت شوفك في اي موضوع حواري وبتاكد وقتها انك حسمت الموضوع لصالحنا ماشاء الله عليك .
سلام المسيح معك والله يسترها اليوم


----------



## SALVATION (6 مايو 2010)

_يعنى هو انا اقدر اقول انها افكر شريره لما افكر فيه_
_وملهاش اى صحه؟_​


----------



## +GOSPEL OF TRUTH+ (6 مايو 2010)

*يا جماعه انتوا مش متخيلين البيوت الغير مسيحيه اسيره الخوف من الحسد لدرجه ايه*

*لا مش متخيلين برضه لسه الاهالي بتموت من الرعب ازاي لو ولادهم نجحوا و جابوا درجات عاليه في الامتحان*

*لو بنت هتتجوز*

*لو عيله نقلت من بيتها *

*لو واحده حامل*

*عايشين في رعب من العين *

*لدرجه انه لو انتا قاعد بتاكل و بحلقت في اكل واحد منهم ممكن يقولك اعوذ بالله انت بتحسد اكلي هتسمم*

*و هكذا بقي *

*انا طبعا الموضوع دا كان مسيطر علي حياتي جدا و مازال بيموتني من الخوف*

*ربنا يساعدني*


*بصراحه اكتر اتنين قربوا من الي بفكر فيه اليسوس انستي و توين*

*و بسم الصليب اجابتها عسل هيا و طاسوني كوينا*

*ربنا يبارككم كلكم واحد واحد عشان بس ما اكونش نسيت حد *

*بس بجد حبيت اعرف رايكوا انتوا ايه في الموضوع دا و بتتقوه ازاي*

*لانه بيشكل جانب كبير من حياه الاخرين قد لا تتخيلوا ابعاده*

*سلام المسيح*


----------



## +GOSPEL OF TRUTH+ (6 مايو 2010)

salvation قال:


> _يعنى هو انا اقدر اقول انها افكر شريره لما افكر فيه_
> _وملهاش اى صحه؟_​



بيتنا بيعبد الافكار دي للاسف


----------



## Twin (6 مايو 2010)

Molka Molkan قال:


> يعني أنا مثلا بحسد *My Rock* عشان هو لونه أحمر و هو المدير وبحسد *Dona Nabil* عشان هي أونج ومشرفة عامة وبحسد *Twin *عشان لونه أصفر ومشرف و *Molka Molkan *يا عيني لونه وحش باللون الغريب دة
> فهل اى منهم هايتأثر ويرجع عضو عادي ؟؟؟؟
> 
> دا في المشمش !!!
> ...


* تم حجب عضويتك للحسد أعلاه هههههههههههههه*
*وتم تحويل مرتبك تلقائياً الي الأخت تروث لوضعها لهذا السؤال :t30:*​


----------



## +GOSPEL OF TRUTH+ (6 مايو 2010)

عموما بعيد و بكرر لو حد كتب لي رد بايخ من الي باليين بالي لا يلومون الا انفسهم لو هزقتهم

بتكلم جد

كل واحد مسئول عن نفسه

سلام


----------



## Twin (6 مايو 2010)

احمد محيضى قال:


> قل لن يسيبنا ىلى ما كتب اللة لنا


 
*شكراً علي مشاركتك ولكن هذا منتدي مسيحي يا أخي ولا مجال لمثل ما تقول هنا*
*وبكن مرحباً بك معنا ........*
*أول مره عدتها لأنضماك الجديد معنا ............. تصفح مبارك*​


----------



## +GOSPEL OF TRUTH+ (6 مايو 2010)

الاخ احمد

هذا منتدي الاسئله و الاجوبه المسيحيه فقط و لكن اهلا بك كعضو جديد و لو انك اقدم مني بكتير

شكرا لك

سلام


----------



## أَمَة (7 مايو 2010)

+gospel of truth+ قال:


> *لان انا في البيت قالولي جايز تكوني محسوده جدا او مربوطه لذلك مافيش ولا حاجه هتم ليكي في حياتك بعد الحسد و الربط دا*
> 
> *و ماما قعدت تلح عليا اقري المعوذتين و قل هو الله احد و رشي ميه بملح و كدا و حاجات غريبه جدا*
> 
> ...


 
أختي الحبيبة تروث ​أعجبني رد الأخ توين لأنه في الصميم .
 
المؤمن لا يعرف الخوف يا حبيبتي وأنا ليس عندي إدنى شك في قوة إيمانك، ولكن ما تشعرين به هو بقايا في العقل الباطني من خلفيتك وبتأثير من محيط عائلتك، ولكنك أحسنت في ردك على والدتك.... الرب يباركك أكثر وأكثر.  

أي سحر أي رباط أي عمل من الأشرار يبطل بأسم السيد يسوع المسيح الذي قهر وغلب إبليس وأبطل مكايده ضد كل من يؤمن به وينادي بإسمه الذي تجثو له طل ركبة. يعني أنت تقول باسم المسيح وباسم الصليب وترشمي نفسك بإشارة الصليب في كل مرة يغلبك الخوف. 

9 لِذَلِكَ رَفَّعَهُ اللهُ أَيْضاً، وَأَعْطَاهُ اسْماً فَوْقَ كُلِّ اسْمٍ 
10 لِكَيْ *تَجْثُوَ بِاسْمِ يَسُوعَ كُلُّ رُكْبَةٍ مِمَّنْ فِي السَّمَاءِ وَمَنْ عَلَى الأَرْضِ وَمَنْ تَحْتَ الأَرْضِ،* (فيلبي 2)

الحسد يؤرق الحاسد ويسلبه جمال الحياة وليس له تأثيرعلى المحسود فلا هو يوقف خير عن المحسود ولا يجلب الضرر عليه وإلا لما بقى إنسان متوفق في حاله ولا صاحب مركز مرموق في مركزه. اقرائي:

http://st-takla.org/FAQ-Questions-V...__Ro7eyat-3amma/057-Envy-in-Christianity.html

إن كان الرب معنا فمن علينا.


----------



## عبير الورد (7 مايو 2010)

شكرا للأخت( أمه)
جواب في صميم الموضوع وخاصه الرابط مفيد


----------



## alpha&omega (7 مايو 2010)

اعتقد يعني ان الحسد يضر صاحبه وهو كما قال الرسول بولس انه مذمة اي انه يضر صاحبه لانه يعيش حياته يحسد غيره على ما حققوا و انجزوا بينما هو يعيش حالة اشبه بالكسل او يستغرق بالحسد دون ان يعمل او ان يتغلب على المصاعب التي تمنعه ان يكون لديه ما هو لدى الغير ..

اي اعتقد انه(اي الحسد ) يضير صاحبه وليس غيره


----------



## +GOSPEL OF TRUTH+ (7 مايو 2010)

*ماما امة بجد اجابتك جميله زيك و افادتني كتير بجد حقيقي

و اهلا بيكي يا غصات حنين و الفا اوميجا

مرحب بيكم

سلام لكم*


----------



## Jesus Son 261 (7 مايو 2010)

*ههههههههههههه
ازيك يا تروث

طبعا انا مش هزيد عن اللي الاخوة قالوه
لأن فعلا الحسد هو مجرد شعور سلبي تجاه الآخر
اما الآخر فلا يتأثر من قريب ولا من بعيد

لأن نعمة الرب تطوقه و تحفظه و ترعاه

المؤمنون و السالكون حسب وصايا المسيح لا يتسلط عليهم شئ
لا شر ولا حسد ولا شياطين ولا ارواح

بنعمة الصليب تحررنا تحرر كامل من سلطان ابليس

انزعي هذه الافكار الخرافية من عقلك و ابتعدي ولو فترة قليلة عن الاسلاميات و جوها السلبي لكي يتشكل عقلك بالطريقة الصحيحة من جديد

بالمناسبة مش بس المسلمين بيعتقدوا و بيخافوا من الحسد
كتير من المسيحيين بيفكروا بنفس المفهوم

لكن طبعا ليهم عذرهم
الثقافة الاسلامية طبعت عليهم

كتير الاقي بابا بيقولي مثلا حكمة معينة
و بالصدفة اكتشف ان الحكمة دي حديث عن الرسول
ههههههههههههههههه

بس طبعا من كثرة التداول اصبحت متعارف عليها لدي الجميع

حاولي تدخلي في جو روحي اكتر عشان عقلك يصفي من بقايا التشويه الاسلامي​*


----------



## أَمَة (7 مايو 2010)

+gospel of truth+ قال:


> *ماما امة بجد اجابتك جميله زيك و افادتني كتير بجد حقيقي*


 

أشكر الرب يسوع المسيح أني قدرت افيدك يا حبيبتي.
الرب يثبتك في إيمانك ويغلبك على الشرير ومؤامراته.


----------



## Twin (7 مايو 2010)

*ياااااااا ..............*
*بسم الصليب .......*
*تروث أنتي فهمتي *
*لا بجد كده أخاف عليكي شكلك خدتي عين وأتحسدتي *​


----------



## fredyyy (7 مايو 2010)

twin قال:


> *ياااااااا ..............*​
> 
> *بسم الصليب .......*
> *تروث أنتي فهمتي *​
> *لا بجد كده أخاف عليكي شكلك خدتي عين وأتحسدتي *​


 

*كده تجربة عملية ليكِ *

*أهو الأخ الحبيت توين حسدك ... حصلكِ حاجة ؟؟*

*طيِّب ندخل في الموضوع *
تكوين 26 : 12 - 14
وَزَرَعَ *اسْحَاقُ* فِي تِلْكَ الارْضِ فَاصَابَ فِي تِلْكَ السَّنَةِ *مِئَةَ ضِعْفٍ* وَبَارَكَهُ الرَّبُّ. 
*فَتَعَاظَمَ* الرَّجُلُ وَكَانَ يَتَزَايَدُ فِي التَّعَاظُمِ *حَتَّى صَارَ عَظِيما جِدّا. *

فَكَانَ لَهُ مَوَاشٍ مِنَ الْغَنَمِ وَمَوَاشٍ مِنَ الْبَقَرِ وَعَبِيدٌ كَثِيرُونَ. *فَحَسَدَهُ الْفَلَسْطِينِيُّونَ*. 

​*شوفي بركة الرب لإسحاق *

*مائة ضعف ... يعني لو الفلسطينيون حصدوا جوالين قمح *
*إسحاق كان يحصد 200 جوال قمح *​*لكن حسدهم لم يمنع بركة الرب له ولم يتأثرَّ زمنيًا*

*مثال آخر *

*عندما أتي بلعام ليلعن شعب الرب *

*ماذا حدث ؟؟؟ الله حول فمه للبركة ما أجمل ما قال عن الشعب في هذا الاصحاح *
العدد : 23 
8 كَيْفَ أَلعَنُ *مَنْ لمْ يَلعَنْهُ اللهُ* وَكَيْفَ أَشْتِمُ مَنْ *لمْ يَشْتِمْهُ الرَّبُّ !*
19 ليْسَ اللهُ إِنْسَاناً فَيَكْذِبَ وَلا ابْنَ إِنْسَانٍ فَيَنْدَمَ. هَل يَقُولُ وَلا يَفْعَلُ؟ أَوْ يَتَكَلمُ وَلا يَفِي؟ 
20 إِنِّي قَدْ *أُمِرْتُ أَنْ أُبَارِكَ*. *فَإِنَّهُ قَدْ بَارَكَ* *فَلا أَرُدُّهُ*. 
21 لمْ يُبْصِرْ إِثْماً فِي يَعْقُوبَ وَلا رَأَى سُوءاً فِي إِسْرَائِيل. الرَّبُّ إِلهُهُ مَعَهُ. وَهُتَافُ مَلِكٍ فِيهِ. 
22 اَللهُ أَخْرَجَهُ مِنْ مِصْرَ. لهُ مِثْلُ سُرْعَةِ الرِّئْمِ. 
23 إِنَّهُ *ليْسَ عِيَافَةٌ* عَلى يَعْقُوبَ *وَلا عِرَافَةٌ* عَلى إِسْرَائِيل. 
فِي الوَقْتِ يُقَالُ عَنْ يَعْقُوبَ وَعَنْ إِسْرَائِيل مَا فَعَل اللهُ. 
​*إفرحي أختنا تروث *

*لا حســـد *
*ولا أعمال شر *
*ولا قوة العرافــة *
*ولا شئ من كل ما يشتهيه الشرير. له تأثير على المؤمن *

*- المسيح حفظنا *
يوحنا 17 : 12 
حِينَ كُنْتُ مَعَهُمْ فِي الْعَالَمِ *كُنْتُ أَحْفَظُهُمْ فِي اسْمِكَ*.
الَّذِينَ أَعْطَيْتَنِي *حَفِظْتُهُمْ* *وَلَمْ يَهْلِكْ مِنْهُمْ أَحَدٌ* إِلاَّ ابْنُ الْهلاَكِ لِيَتِمَّ الْكِتَابُ. ​*- والآب يحفظنا *
يوحنا 17 : 11 
وَلَسْتُ أَنَا بَعْدُ فِي الْعَالَمِ وَأَمَّا هَؤُلاَءِ فَهُمْ فِي الْعَالَمِ وَأَنَا آتِي إِلَيْكَ. 
أَيُّهَا *الآبُ الْقُدُّوسُ احْفَظْهُمْ فِي اسْمِكَ*. الَّذِينَ أَعْطَيْتَنِي لِيَكُونُوا وَاحِداً كَمَا نَحْنُ. 
​*- مأيدون بقوة الروح القدس ... وبقوة الله محروسين *
أفسس 3 : 16 
لِكَيْ يُعْطِيَكُمْ بِحَسَبِ غِنَى مَجْدِهِ أَنْ *تَتَأَيَّدُوا بِالْقُوَّةِ بِرُوحِهِ* فِي الإِنْسَانِ الْبَاطِنِ، 

بطرس الأولى 1 : 5 
أَنْتُمُ الَّذِينَ *بِقُوَّةِ اللهِ مَحْرُوسُونَ،* بِإِيمَانٍ، لِخَلاَصٍ مُسْتَعَدٍّ أَنْ يُعْلَنَ فِي الزَّمَانِ الأَخِيرِ. ​*يا لعظمة قوة إلهنا *​ 
*في حفظنا وحرصه على كل من له على الأرض *​ 
*فنحن ملكة ولغيره لن نكون *​


​


----------



## Critic (7 مايو 2010)

*الموضوع محتاج شوية تفكير منطقى بسيط*
*هل ربنا مستنى حد يحسدك او يتمنى زوال النعمة منك علشان يسمع كلامه !*
*مكنش حد بقى بخير *
*مافيش اى حاجة ممكن تحصلك الا بسماح من ربنا و ربنا حاشا ان يكون تحت استجابة الحاسدين الا لو اراد ان يجرب الانسان ليقوى ايمانه و يقربه منه كما فعل ما ايوب*


----------



## +GOSPEL OF TRUTH+ (7 مايو 2010)

fredyyy قال:


> *كده تجربة عملية ليكِ *
> 
> *أهو الأخ الحبيت توين حسدك ... حصلكِ حاجة ؟؟*



ههههههههههههههههههههه لا انا الي من حقي احسد عشان انتوا مشرفين هههههه

لونكم دهبي


*
اصلك استاذي الكريممش اتربيت في بيت اسلامي و عرفت تفكير المسلمين  ماشي ازاي او بيعتقدوا في ايه او بيخافوا في ايه مع كامل احترامي لو  درستوا اسلاميات الف سنه اليوم في بيت المسلم بيدي خبره اكبر 

اكيد انا بخاف من الحسد و السحر و كدا و بعتقد في تاثيرهم و يمكن هما فعلا  بيأثروا علي غير المؤمن المحروس بالروح القدس زي ما حضرتك ما قولت لي

لان حياتي حصل فيها بلاوي من الحسد بجد

و المحيط الي انا عايشه فيه بيتبني الافكار دي اوي 

اعمل ايه بس يا رب

صلواتك استاذي الكريم

سلام و نعمه*


----------



## +GOSPEL OF TRUTH+ (7 مايو 2010)

critic قال:


> *الموضوع محتاج شوية تفكير منطقى بسيط*
> *هل ربنا مستنى حد يحسدك او يتمنى زوال النعمة منك علشان يسمع كلامه !*
> *مكنش حد بقى بخير *
> *مافيش اى حاجة ممكن تحصلك الا بسماح من ربنا و ربنا حاشا ان يكون تحت استجابة الحاسدين الا لو اراد ان يجرب الانسان ليقوى ايمانه و يقربه منه كما فعل ما ايوب*


*
كريتيييييك فينك يا راجل و فين ايامك

عودا حميدا يا عم

صدقني تفكيرك دا يا ريت كل الناس تفكره

انتوا عشان برا الموقف و برا محيطي تقدروا تشوا الموقف برؤيه اصفي

مش كدا

سلام و نعمه*


----------



## +GOSPEL OF TRUTH+ (7 مايو 2010)

Jesus Son 261 قال:


> *ههههههههههههه
> ازيك يا تروث
> 
> طبعا انا مش هزيد عن اللي الاخوة قالوه
> ...





> *كتير الاقي بابا  بيقولي مثلا حكمة معينة
> و بالصدفة اكتشف ان الحكمة دي حديث عن الرسول
> ههههههههههههههههه*



حتي باباك هههههههههههههه


> *حاولي تدخلي في  جو روحي اكتر عشان عقلك يصفي من بقايا التشويه الاسلامي*



يا رييييييييييييييييييت

ازااااااااااااااااااااي:smi411:


----------



## Critic (7 مايو 2010)

*



كريتيييييك فينك يا راجل و فين ايامك

عودا حميدا يا عم

صدقني تفكيرك دا يا ريت كل الناس تفكره

انتوا عشان برا الموقف و برا محيطي تقدروا تشوا الموقف برؤيه اصفي

مش كدا

أنقر للتوسيع...

**:d*
*وحشتنا مواضيعك*


*مين اللى قالك انى برا الموقف !*
*انا معظم اصحابى المسيحيين بيؤمنوا بالحسد تخيلى !*
*انعكاس الاسلام على تفكيرنا بقا ممل و مشوه !*

*انا شخصيا كتييييييييير بيقولولى انى بتحسد و ساعات بقع فى درجاتى و يقولولى انت اتحسدت بس عمرى ما رميت فشلى على شماعة اسمها الحسد لان ربنا عادل مش هيجازينى علشان تراب حسدنى !*


----------



## fredyyy (8 مايو 2010)

+gospel of truth+ قال:


> *اعمل ايه بس يا رب*
> 
> *صلواتك استاذي الكريم*


 

*كلامك مظبوط *

*المفروض عمله ... الصلاة *


*يارب *
*يا خالق الكل *
*يا من لا تنعس ولا تنام *
*يا من أنت سور نار من حولنا *
*ومجـد في وسطنـا. علِّق قلوبنا بيك*
*ثبت أنظارنا فيك ليذوب خوفنا من النــاس *
*إنزع كل رعب من داخلنا وُأسكب سلامك فينا*
*فأنت لم ُتسكِن روحك فينا لنخاف الناس *
*إننا نهابك وُنقدرك ونكُرِمـك يــارب *
*وعدك لا يقف إنسان في وجهـك *
*ولا يقع أحد بنا ليؤذينا أنت لنا *
*ُسد على أفكارنا َعزِّي قلوبنا *
*إمنحنا قوة من عنــدك *
*ثقة ً متجددة فيــك*
*خلاصنــا أنت *
*آآآمين *​



مزمور 121 : 4 
إِنَّهُ لاَ يَنْعَسُ وَلاَ يَنَامُ حَافِظُ إِسْرَائِيلَ. 

زكريا 2 : 5 
وَأَنَا يَقُولُ الرَّبُّ أَكُونُ لَهَا سُورَ نَارٍ مِنْ حَوْلِهَا وَأَكُونُ مَجْداً فِي وَسَطِهَا. 

يوحنا 14 : 27 
«سلاَماً أَتْرُكُ لَكُمْ. سلاَمِي أُعْطِيكُمْ. لَيْسَ كَمَا يُعْطِي الْعَالَمُ أُعْطِيكُمْ أَنَا. لاَ تَضْطَرِبْ قُلُوبُكُمْ وَلاَ تَرْهَبْ. 

التثنية 11 : 25 
لا يَقِفُ إِنْسَانٌ فِي وَجْهِكُمْ. الرَّبُّ إِلهُكُمْ يَجْعَلُ خَشْيَتَكُمْ وَرُعْبَكُمْ عَلى كُلِّ الأَرْضِ التِي تَدُوسُونَهَا كَمَا كَلمَكُمْ. 

اعمال الرسل 18 : 10
لأَنِّي أَنَا مَعَكَ وَلاَ يَقَعُ بِكَ أَحَدٌ لِيُؤْذِيَكَ لأَنَّ لِي شَعْباً كَثِيراً فِي هَذِهِ الْمَدِينَةِ».


----------



## alaakamel30 (9 مايو 2010)

*سلام ونعمة ربنا يسوع المسيح*
*الحسد بمفهومه المتداول بين العامة غير موجود فى المسيحية،ولاتعترف المسيحية بعين الحسود،ولكن إيمان البعض بتلك الخزعبلات تعطى الفرصة للشيطان ان يتسلط على حياتهم،العملية كلها تدور فى حلقة الإيمانيات فإذا آمنا ان الله لا يسمح لنا بمثل تلك المحاربات إذن لا تؤثر فينا اى خدع شيطانية تحت مسمى السحر والحسد،أما إذا آمنا بقدرة الناس على إيذائنا سواء بالحسد او السحر فبذلك نكون عرضة للإصابة بما آمنا به ويعد إيماننا به إعتراف بقدرة الشيطان تخوله الحق فى التصرف فى حياتنا كما يشاء.*
*كما ان جميع انواع الرقية والأحجبة والتعليقات والخرز الأزرق تأتى بنتائج عكسية تماما ولا ينبغى التعامل بها لأنها ترسخ سلطة الشيطان على حياتنا.*

*سلام المسيح*


----------



## GOOD LIFE (13 مايو 2010)

الى بيزرع بيحصد الى بيزع خير يلقى خير الى يزرع شر يلقى شر

مفيش حاجة اسمها عين ولا حسد الى بيقرب من المسيح وبيصلى ويتناول دمة الطاهر عمر ما يقرب لة شر نهائى والى بيسمع من الناس ويتأثر بيهم هو الى يستحمل عمل الشيطان فية 

احنا ولاد الملك وهو ماسكنا يأيدة عمر ما يقربلنا شر


----------

